# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  Más de 330 afectados de gastroenteritis al beber la misma marca de agua en bidones en Barcelona

## FEDE

*Más de 330 afectados de gastroenteritis al beber la misma marca de agua en bidones en Barcelona*

*La posible fuente de contaminación sería agua de manantial envasada en Andorra*

16/04/2016


Más de 330 personas están afectadas por un brote de gastroenteritis en Barcelona al haber bebido agua embotellada en grandes garrafas o bidones instaladas en diferentes empresas, de una misma marca, según ha informado el Departamento de Salud de la Generalitat. La Agencia de Salud Pública de Cataluña (ASPCAT) de forma coordinada con la Agencia de Salud Pública de Barcelona (ASPB) está investigando el brote de gastroenteritis transmitido por consumo de agua embotellada. El número de personas afectadas en la actualidad es de alrededor de 330, pero todo apunta a que se incrementará en las próximas horas a medida que se vayan recogiendo las notificaciones de casos reportados por los servicios sanitarios.
 Todas ellas son trabajadores de diferentes empresas ubicadas en Barcelona ciudad y en municipios del área metropolitana, que consumían agua suministrada por el grupo Eden Spring España.
    Las personas afectadas mostraron los primeros síntomas entre los días 11 y 15 de abril, consistentes en náuseas, vómitos, dolor abdominal, diarrea, fiebre y algún caso con fiebre alta (38,9º). Según Salud, sólo hay una persona ingresada en un centro sanitario y su evolución es favorable, ya que el cuadro clínico es leve y remite en unas 48 horas.
    La posible fuente de contaminación sería agua de manantial envasada en Arinsal (Andorra), indican las mismas fuentes. Los servicios de salud pública del Departamento de Salud y de la ASPB están llevando a cabo la correspondiente investigación epidemiológica de los casos y desplegando una serie de actuaciones de cara a controlar el posible brote.
    Entre otras cosas, según la ASPB, están haciendo "las oportunas inspecciones para verificar la retirada de los lotes afectados y recoger toda la información de las empresas afectadas y de la empresa distribuidora".
    También han recogido muestras para su análisis con el objetivo de verificar su calidad sanitaria y están haciendo encuestas epidemiológicas a las personas afectadas y toma de muestras para su posterior análisis clínico.
    Los especialistas han avisado a todas las unidades de vigilancia epidemiológica del territorio y se puede pedir información en el teléfono 061 CatSalut Responde.
    La Generalitat, además, ha comunicado el posible brote a la Agencia Española de Seguridad Alimentaria y Nutrición (AECOSAN) a través del sistema de alertas, a fin de activar los mecanismos de coordinación internacional previstos en estos casos.

http://www.agroinformacion.com/noticias/76/otrosmas/87563/mas%20de%20330%20afectados%20de%20gastroenteritis%  20al%20beber%20la%20misma%20marca%20de%20agua%20en  %20bidones%20en%20barcelona.aspx

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),Jonasino (22-abr-2016),nando (22-abr-2016)

----------


## FEDE

*La contaminación del agua embotellada Eden provoca una intoxicación masiva en Barcelona*


El número de afectados por un posible brote de gastroenteritis por consumo de agua envasada se ha elevado a 678, ha informado este sábado la Conselleria de Salud de la Generalitat en un apunte en su perfil de Twitter recogido por Europa Press.
La Agència de Salut Pública de Catalunya (ASPC) informó el viernes que investiga el brote que se ha producido en distintas empresas de Barcelona y su área metropolitana, cuyos afectados presentan síntomas de náuseas, vómitos, dolor abdominal, diarrea, febrícula y algún caso de fiebre alta.
Los servicios de Salud Pública están realizando una investigación epidemiológica de los casos y están desplegando un conjunto de actuaciones para "controlar" el brote, según el departamento.
Entre estas actuaciones, destacan inspecciones para verificar la retirada de los lotes afectados y la recogida de todas la información de las empresas afectadas y la distribuidora.
Salud también trabaja en recoger muestras para su análisis con el objetivo de verificar su calidad sanitaria; la realización de encuestas epidemiológicas a los afectados y toma de muestras para el análisis clínico; la activación de aviso a todas las unidades epidemiológicas del territorio, e información a través del teléfono 061 CatSalut Respon.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...icacion-masiva

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),nando (22-abr-2016),perdiguera (21-abr-2016)

----------


## nando

El Gobierno catalán eleva a 3.300 los intoxicados por agua embotellada contaminada

vaya tela

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo vi ayer en las noticias. Puede haber una burrada de afectados... todo el consuma ese tipo de agua.

----------


## Jonasino

La verdad es que las estadísticas de consumo de este tipo de agua "distribuida" varía mucho de unas ciudades a otras. Por ejemplo Madrid es casi la tercera parte que en Barcelona

----------


## nando

Según el diario el Mundo....

La Agència de Salut Pública de Catalunya (ASPC) ha señalado este lunes que el origen del brote de gastroenteritis por el consumo de agua envasada de la marca Eden procedente de Andorra está en una "contaminación fecal humana", si bien las autoridades andorranas deberán determinar la manera en la que se ha producido. 



http://www.elmundo.es/cataluna/2016/...7208b463f.html

----------

Jonasino (25-abr-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Puaggg. Que asco

----------


## HUESITO

Si, es repugnante...
Vaya tela, esa embotelladora puede poner el cierre....

----------

